# 2008 crab boil



## JohnMatthew (Dec 24, 2008)

So my brother-in-law, Doug, had a crab boil last night and thought i'd share a couple pictures. It was great fun and lots of food!

crab in the sink so the kids could check it out











in they go(Doug on the right, one of his buddies left)





me and doug going at it





even the kids had fun..





Notice her beer isn't opened.. and the eyes looking how they do was just lucky


----------



## Gx3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow that looks great!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE!


----------

